# Shimano Ultegra SL Ice Grey 6600, 105 5700 or Ultegra 6700 Rear Mech????



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

https://s255.photobucket.com/albums/hh129/miurasv/Scott Addict R4 2008/

My Scott Addict R4 2008 needs a new Rear Mech as the cage is cracked so which one do I get? A new Shimano 105 5700 as it's under £35 GBP or the Ultegra 6700 for just under £60 GBP. Would the 6600 Ice Grey SL STI Shifters on the bike work with these?

With the exception of the Dura Ace 7800 Crank Set and Pedals, the Group Set on the bike is Ultegra SL Ice Grey 6600 and the matching 6600 SL Ice Grey Rear Mech is still available for about £60 GBP too. The 105 is a rung below Ultegra but being the latest 5700 would it work as well as the older 6600 that's on the bike or would the new 6700 Ultegra be better than getting the older 6600 design rear mech that's already there? A consideration also is if 105 would be in keeping with the rest of the bike. Sorry to be so confusing. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

All of the rear derailleurs that you mention will work very well with your Ultegra shifters.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

and you could even use a 10y old shimano derailleur made for 7speed with those shifters.


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

5700 and 6700 have larger capacity, 33t vs 29t on 6600. just in case you need 28t cog.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

dot said:


> 5700 and 6700 have larger capacity, 33t vs 29t on 6600. just in case you need 28t cog.


Just adding to clarify here.

The 5700/6700/7900 stuff has a max cassette size of 28T. 

Total capacity means that you can run a 28T cassette (maybe larger as Shimano has always put a little bit of leeway in their products) and up to a 55T big ring without problems.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Works fine. I'm running a 6700 r/d with 6600 SL shifters on my CX bike. No issues at all...


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

frdfandc said:


> Just adding to clarify here.
> 
> The 5700/6700/7900 stuff has a max cassette size of 28T.
> 
> Total capacity means that you can run a* 28T cassette *(maybe larger as Shimano has always put a little bit of leeway in their products) and up to a 55T big ring without problems.


Thanks for your replies, everyone, I've read, as dot says that you can use up to a 33t cassette with a short cage on 6700. Please can you tell me what the SS or GS means in the description of these mechs.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

SS = short cage, GS = medium. Who knows what it means in Japanese.


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

miurasv said:


> Thanks for your replies, everyone, I've read, as dot says that you can use up to a 33t cassette with a short cage on 6700. Please can you tell me what the SS or GS means in the description of these mechs.


no, 33t is capacity. Capacity is calculated from formula "(big ring - small ring) + (largest cog - smallest cog)". 

Examples: 
(53-39) + (27-12) = 14+15 = 29t
(50-34) + (28-11) = 16+17 = 33t.

Capacity in real life means that the mech is able to keep the chain tensioned enough to shift it well.

the largest cog for 5700/6700 is 28t. For 5600/6600 - 27t.


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

baker921 said:


> SS = short cage, GS = medium. Who knows what it means in Japanese.


Thanks, baker921.


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

dot said:


> no, 33t is capacity. Capacity is calculated from formula "(big ring - small ring) + (largest cog - smallest cog)".
> 
> Examples:
> (53-39) + (27-12) = 14+15 = 29t
> ...


Thank you very much for clarifying that, dot. Much appreciated.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Regarding 6700 SS rear derailleur max cog teeth; I've found that on 3 bikes of mine that use a compact (50/34) crankset, I can successfully run an 11/32 cassette without problems. The B screw is screwed about halfway of it's travel and there is no interference between the upper pully and teeth on the largest cog. Shifting is fine.

I'm having a new frame built and will be using the same setup on it.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

FYI: I'm running a 6600 Ultegra SL RD (short cage) with a new 11-28 Ultegra cassette and I have no issues with shifting at all. So you can use the big fat cassette with the 6600 as well.


----------



## yakobo (Aug 22, 2006)

baker921 said:


> SS = short cage, GS = medium. Who knows what it means in Japanese.


Someone help out by telling us the capacity difference between the SS and the GS


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

Pic of the cracked 6600 cage.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

yakobo said:


> Someone help out by telling us the capacity difference between the SS and the GS


I believe the differences aren't in cog capacity, but between a double or a triple crankset.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The short cage is normally used in double crank set applications. The medium cage is used in the triple crank set applications to take up the excess chain needed to run 3 chain rings.

And just for further info, with mountain bikes, they use long cages because of the large 36T cassettes and a triple up front. But some also use short and medium cages as well on MTB's depending on drivetrain combo.

Downhill riders use a short cage RD, single ring up front with a small road cassette on the back.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

If you want to keep it consistent, get the ultegra, if it doesn't matter, get the 105, you will not notice any difference in shifting changing just the rear!


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Call Shimano bet they would replace the part or your LBS can get it.


----------



## winmac (Sep 30, 2007)

I have the same question as the original guy.
I am building a bike with 6600 double shifters and I want to use 5700 Derailleurs, Cassette, Chain and Brakes as opposed to getting older 6600 parts. I am assuming that the newest 105 would be as good as or better than the older Ultegra stuff... Right?
Plus the bonus is if I find a set of 5700 or 6700 levers on sale somewhere I can upgrade with no problems.
Also I like the look of the Black 105 stuff and 105 is plenty good enough for me.


----------



## winmac (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you have an opinion on the goodness level of 5700 vs 6600?


----------

